

Ask HN: Going to Boston this weekend, what should I check out? - djsamson

I'm going on vacation with my family before going back to school. I've never been to Boston but I've heard it's very entrepreneurial. I'm going to check out Harvard, what else should I look into?
======
moonlighter
After you're done with Harvard, head over to the Border Cafe on 32 Church
Street near Harvard Sq, great Margarita and great food.

------
walexander
Museum of Fine Arts, Quincy Market/Fanneiul Hall, a decent aquarium if that
interests you. Good Italian food on the North End.

------
testymctest
Museum of Fine Arts, Revere Beach (if weather is good), Fenway Park

